# Name of TV show about Halloween decorating?



## Betelgeuse (Jun 16, 2017)

Are you thinking of Halloween Wars? Think it still comes on, it had teams of 3 with one person doing pumpkin carving, one cake decorating, and the other candy sculpting. It comes on Food Network.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You are thinking of the show "HGTV's Halloween Block Party", a competition between 3 neighbors with some of the HGTV hosts trying to make the best Halloween party decor, indoors and out, and food for the rest neighborhood.


We watch both HGTV's Halloween Block Party and the ABC The Great American Halloween Fright Fight shows every year.  (...and Halloween Wars and Halloween Baking Championship on Food Network, too...and Pumpkin Wars on HGTV, lol!)


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

That's It!!!! Halloween Block Party. GREAT THANKS


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's definitely HGTV's Halloween Block Party. The first time they aired I recorded these, and added them to my extensive Halloween DVD specials collection which I've posted here several times. Some of these air only once and never run again. My favorite series are America Haunts, What's With that Really Haunted Halloween House, and America's Scariest Halloween Attractions.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, yeah, we watch those, too! We try to watch pretty much every Halloween special we can.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Halloween Wars is my favorite and i just googled and it appears to have been renewed for this season. YAAAAY!!


----------

